# Ryobi BS901 9" Bandsaw Parts



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I just got a Ryobi 9" Bandsaw model BS901 from a yard sale. I need to replace the tires, drive belt, and blade. The tires are no longer available from Ryobi. I searched the Internet and on some sites the part(s) are Unavailable. Some sites have them but I'm not sure of their reliability. Can anybody recommend some reliable sources. Thank You.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Try this for tires: https://www.amazon.com/Ryobi-BS902-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00U5U023U

Or this: https://www.ereplacementparts.com/ryobi-bs901-band-saw-parts-c-7931_7949_7951.html

A new one is just $140: https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-2-5-Amp-9-in-Band-Saw-BS904G/205503634

Or step up for double that for a Rikon 10 inch saw that's much more robust, about double the Ryobi. Rikon 10-306 10″ Deluxe Bandsaw https://www.amazon.com/Rikon-10-306-10″-Deluxe-Bandsaw/dp/B07GK32TGV

I gave my 9 inch toy away. The Rikon is used constantly in my shop and will even handle light resaw duty with a good half inch blade. And if you want to use a 1/8 th blade for tight curves, you can get the carter guide. It comes with roller bearing guides, top notch machine, definitely not a toy.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Try this for tires: https://www.amazon.com/Ryobi-BS902-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00U5U023U
> 
> Or this: https://www.ereplacementparts.com/ryobi-bs901-band-saw-parts-c-7931_7949_7951.html
> 
> ...


I had a feeling that this was not worth investing any $ in. You're kind of confirming that. Thank You. I was never sure whether or not I really needed a bandsaw as I have gotten along without one for years. Based on the prices I have seen for the tires I'm thinking it's not worth putting any more $ into this toy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

9" seems to be an odd size. One more inch isn't uncommon it seems. But I did find these on Amazon. They may be better than the originals. https://www.amazon.com/URETHANE-BAN...bandsaw+tires&qid=1562167584&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> 9" seems to be an odd size. One more inch isn't uncommon it seems. But I did find these on Amazon. They may be better than the originals. https://www.amazon.com/URETHANE-BAN...bandsaw+tires&qid=1562167584&s=gateway&sr=8-6


They will fit!!!! Thank YOU!!!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Jim, I have gotten to really enjoy using band saws. I often use one for little things, like taking a notch out of a sheet of ply, or cutting circles, or other odd shapes. Trick is to get the tracking right, which is related to tires and where the blade rides on them. Have fun with that saw.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just a quick addition: The blade makes all the difference. Pop for a good blade, probably less than $15 for that small saw. I think most of them are around 53 inch blades but check to make sure. You're not going to be able to do any resawing, so a quarter inch blade is probably a good one to start with. A half inch blade, properly monted on those new tires, will help make straighter cuts. Short blades like that don't stay sharp for very long. Hope you have some fun with it.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Just a quick addition: The blade makes all the difference. Pop for a good blade, probably less than $15 for that small saw. I think most of them are around 53 inch blades but check to make sure. You're not going to be able to do any resawing, so a quarter inch blade is probably a good one to start with. A half inch blade, properly monted on those new tires, will help make straighter cuts. Short blades like that don't stay sharp for very long. Hope you have some fun with it.


Thank You. Manual blade length spec is 59 1/2 inches.

Another question. Most other 9 inch saws have a 2.5 Amp motor. The motor on this saw is 2.3 Amps. Significant?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

JIMMIEM said:


> Thank You. Manual blade length spec is 59 1/2 inches.
> 
> Another question. Most other 9 inch saws have a 2.5 Amp motor. The motor on this saw is 2.3 Amps. Significant?


Not really much difference in power. You're not going to be able to use this on thick, dense hardwod without cutting VERY slow. That's not much power to start with. It's why I call this class of saw a toy. You can have fun with toys.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> Just a quick addition: The blade makes all the difference. Pop for a good blade, probably less than $15 for that small saw. I think most of them are around 53 inch blades but check to make sure. You're not going to be able to do any resawing, so a quarter inch blade is probably a good one to start with. A half inch blade, properly monted on those new tires, will help make straighter cuts. Short blades like that don't stay sharp for very long. Hope you have some fun with it.


Can you recommend good blade manufacturers? I've used a lot of Bosch blades (jig saw, oscillating multi tool, angle grinder) but the Bosch Band Saw blades don't seem to get good reviews. Thank You.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the Timber Wolf brand for my small saw. Although you can get a 1/8th blade for fine work, they are fragile, particularly if over tensioned. I prefer the 3/16th for a small blade. My blades are 72 inches long so they last a little longer than the shorter ones. I keep a half inch, 4TPI blade mounted for general use. The Timber Wolf blade makes a very nice cut. Lenox also gets good reviews.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> I like the Timber Wolf brand for my small saw. Although you can get a 1/8th blade for fine work, they are fragile, particularly if over tensioned. I prefer the 3/16th for a small blade. My blades are 72 inches long so they last a little longer than the shorter ones. I keep a half inch, 4TPI blade mounted for general use. The Timber Wolf blade makes a very nice cut. Lenox also gets good reviews.


Thank You!!


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Quick update. I saw some blogs about making band saw tires from bicycle inner tubes or black friction tape. I figured I'd try the friction tape trick. I wanted to make sure this tool would even work before I put any more $ into it. The top tire was missing when I got the saw. The bottom tire was intact. I friction taped the top tire. On the first cut the bottom tire broke so I wound up doing the friction tape thing to it. One upside to removing the wheels was that I got to look around inside, see how it was put together, and do a real good cleaning job. I ran it a little bit with the friction tape tires and junky Bosch blade and it did ok with the cuts. I get why you folks consider this to be a 'toy'. I'll use it for small stuff.
Thank You for your help!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It still has it`s uses Jim. My SIL bought a 9 or 10 inch Ryobi not long ago and I needed to use it when I was there remodeling. I was surprised at how quickly it cut what I needed. It should work perfectly well for cutting out patterns or tapering legs and small jobs like that. You won`t be resawing 2 x 6s with it. As long as you got a good deal on it it should be a useful addition to the shop.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know if you have an ACE Hardware store there, but I found OLSON TKO Benchtop saw blades at mine. Several choices in 1/4" and 3/8". The package saws OLSON makes them in 4 to 14 TPI and with Skip, Hook and Regular teeth.

Might be worth Googling OLSON.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Just looked, AMAZON has quite a few 59-1/2" blades


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my blades from Amazon. Not a bad selection, and I like the free shipping.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

old coasty said:


> Just looked, AMAZON has quite a few 59-1/2" blades


Thank You. Amazon has become our 'go to' place for buying stuff. I prefer to shop locally at the small 'mom and pops' but the on-line prices and selection are unbeatable. I don't like the Big Boxes either.
But, I went to my local hardware store to buy the black friction tape for the band saw tires and they didn't have it....will order it, but it won't be available for a week......Lowes had it.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I got to take the 'Toy' for a test drive for a small project. Nothing super complicated but a lot more convenient than pulling out the jigsaw.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JIMMIEM said:


> I got to take the 'Toy' for a test drive for a small project. Nothing super complicated but a lot more convenient than pulling out the jigsaw.


I have a WEN12" ,save the 14" for resaw, and it is handy to just flip on and wack off a piece.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Herb Stoops The WEN and the Rikon are the same machine. I really enjoy using the small saw. Much more convenient that using the 14 inch which I have to roll out and hook up to the DC.


----------

